
Value_ptr – The Missing C++ Smart-pointer - adgasf
https://hackernoon.com/value-ptr-the-missing-c-smart-pointer-1f515664153e
======
recentdarkness
Confusing to me why one would need that except for the pimpl use case, that
seems to make sense to me

------
allan_golds
Unclosable "open in app" pop-up.

